#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  В августе Посвящение Манджушри в Москве

## Vadgr

дарует Досточтимый Кунделинг Ринпоче.

В конце августа Досточтимый Кунделинг Ринпоче будет находиться в Москве по приглашению Фонда "Дрепунг Гоманг Центр", где дарует ванг Манжушри.

Также примет участие в программах Фонда «Дрепунг Гоманг Центр». Кунделинг Ринпоче станет гостем большой программы возведения песочной мандалы, которую с 26 августа по 2 сентября будут строить в музее Н.К.Рериха монахи монастыря Дрепунг Гоманг, завершающие масштабный тур по России. 30 августа Кунделинг Ринпоче прочитает в музее Н.К.Рериха лекцию о Четырех Благородных Истинах.

Кунделинг Ринпоче в своем прошлом рождении являлся учителем духовного лидера монгольских народов Его Святейшества Богдо-гэгэна IX Джебцзундамба-хутухты (Джецун Дампа Халха Ринпоче), который даровал ему важные наставления и посвящения, относящиеся к разным традициям буддизма. В своем нынешнем, тринадцатом воплощении Кунделинг Ринпоче продолжает обучение в монастыре Дрепунг Гоманг под руководством выдающихся учителей, среди которых особое место занимает геше Лобсанг Цултрим, в нынешнем году также посетивший Россию.

По словам Тэло Тулку Ринпоче, досточтимый Кунделинг Ринпоче ‒ «преданный ученик Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Он из плеяды молодых лам, таких как 17-й Кармапа Оргьен Тринлей Дордже, Линг Ринпоче и новое воплощение Чанкья Ролпэ Дордже, на которое буддисты наших дней возлагают большие надежды».

Посвящение планируется на 31 августа, точная дата будет сообщена позже.

----------

Choi (22.04.2021), Osh (14.08.2012), Pema Sonam (07.08.2012), Svarog (06.08.2012), Нико (06.08.2012), Эделизи (12.08.2012)

----------


## Vadgr

Краткая биография тринадцати перерождений
 Кунделинг Тацак Джедун Ринпоче 

http://fond.gomang.ru/?page_id=533

----------

Нико (06.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

Супер новость

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Кунделинг Ринпоче так мало жил в своих предыдущих воплощениях! А какой большой промежуток после его последнего ухода в  шестнадцатый Рабджунг, в год Огненной обезьяны, в 1956 году по дороге в больницу в Калькутте (Индия) Ринпоче ушел в Нирвану. И только в шестнадцатый Рабджунг, в год водного кабана, в 1983 году, по лунному календарю в 12 месяце, 8 числа. Далай-лама XIV-й определил нынешнее воплощение Ринпоче. Через 26 лет!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vadgr

http://khurul.ru/?p=11291
23 августа в Калмыкию по приглашению шаджин-ламы  республики Тэло Тулку Ринпоче приезжает высокий учитель досточтимый Кунделинг Ринпоче. Это его первый визит в Россию. Линия преемственности Учитель - ученик Кунделинга Ринпоче насчитывает не одно столетие и связана с именами ламы Зонкавы, Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, защитника и покровителя монголоязычных народов Его Святейшества Богдо-гегяна IX. На протяжении многих веков он был регентом и духовным наставником Его Святейшества Далай-ламы.

В первом своем воплощении Кунделинг Ринпоче являлся одним из  семи основных учеников Зонкавы и впоследствии стал Владыкой Учения. Он получал учения и обеты от Далай-ламы Третьего, и эта традиция передачи продолжается  и в наши дни. Кунделинг Ринпоче был регентом Пятого Далай-ламы и очень много сделал для предотвращения  военных столкновений и примирения враждующих сторон.

В седьмом перерождении Кунделинг Ринпоче во время медитации на Белого Манджушри, воочию увидел юного Манджушри, вследствие чего получил реализацию бесконечной мудрости. Панчен Богдо преподнес ему статую Будды, «Ламрим» и шапку Пандита со словами: «Ты должен взять на себя распространение Учения Будды», и передал учение Дхармы.

У седьмого Далай-ламы Кунделинг Ринпоче принял линию передачи полного собрания сочинения ламы Зонкавы.

В своем восьмом воплощении он также в течение шести лет был регентом Его Святейшества Далай-ламы VIII. Двадцать лет управлял политическими делами Тибета, не оставляя религиозную деятельность. За это был признан Великим Тулку.


 Досточтимый Джецун Тензин Чойти Гьялтсен - тринадцатое воплощение Кунделинга Ринпоче, родился в 1983 году. В возрасте десяти лет принял обеты гецула у Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV, учится в монастыре Дрепунг Гоманг под руководством геше-лхарамбы Лобсанга Цультима, который в этом году посетил Калмыкию с монахами Дрепунг Гоманга.

Сейчас досточтимый Кунделинг Ринпоче по приглашению буддийского университета «Даши Чойнхорлин» находится в Бурятии. Во второй половине августа его ждут в Калмыкии. Он познакомится с достопримечательностями столицы, посетит Национальный музей имени Пальмова, увидит выступление участников Международного фестиваля современной музыки монголоязычных народов.

В субботу, 26 августа, в центральном хуруле «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни» досточтимый Учитель проведет ритуал  Зеленой Тары. Надо сказать, что в 2007 году в Дхарамсале Кунделинг Ринпоче по просьбе буддистов России блестяще провел Пуджу долгой жизни для Его Святейшества Далай-ламы.

Ритуал Зеленой Тары начнется в 9 часов утра. Зеленую Тару называют богиней исполнения желаний. Она дарит удачу в любых делах и начинаниях. Зелёная Тара - покровительница, защитница быстро отзывается на просьбу о помощи, проявляет сострадание и любовь ко всем живым существам. Тара - хранительница семьи, домашнего очага, помогает обрести семью, особо помогает женщинам желающим иметь детей, беременным, удлиняет жизнь. Человек, начитывающий ее мантру, побеждает всех демонов, уничтожает препятствия и достигает исполнения желаний.

Во время ритуала  Зеленой Тары  монахи совершают подношения богине и просят о том, чтобы были удалены все болезни, а лекарства обрели благословенную силу, а также просят о даровании удачи, долгой жизни, исполнении желаний. Тара не только защищает, она устраняет препятствия, призывает удачу и процветание. Её очистительная энергия благотворно сказывается на окружающей среде.  Зеленая Тара помогает всем, кто обращается к ней в трудных ситуациях.

Как рассказывал однажды досточтимый геше-лхарамба Тензин Дугда, существует 21 форма Тары, и у каждой особая сила, которая дарит  любому защиту. Если обращаться к ней с молитвой, то отступают болезни, вредоносные духи теряют способность вредить, если снятся плохие сны с дурными знаками, то Тара может взять под свою защиту. Она проявляет магическую активность всех Будд прошлого, настоящего и будущего. Тара не только защищает, она удаляет препятствия, призывает удачу и процветание и дарит четыре вида активности. Она способна подарить то, о чем мечтает человек, помогает не только в этой жизни, но и в следующих рождениях.

 В этот же день во второй половине дня высокий буддийский монах Кунделинг Ринпоче подарит мирянам Благословение Будды мудрости Манджушри. Каждый год в центральном хуруле «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни» накануне нового учебного года проходят традиционные молебны, где школьники и студенты получают Благословение Будды Манджушри. На этот раз для нашей учащейся молодежи выпала уникальная удача получить  Благословение Будды мудрости от высокого учителя досточтимого Кунделинга Ринпоче. Благословения Манджушри  состоится в молельном зале главного хурула «Золотой обители Будды Шакьямуни» в 14 часов, добро пожаловать всем на ритуал.

Этот обряд очень полезен для всех, кто учится в школах, вузах, кто впервые пойдет в школу,  среднее и высшее учебное заведение или хочет отправиться на курсы. Будда мудрости Манджушри помогает развитию интеллекта, укреплении памяти, усвоении материала, красноречии. Кроме того, очень полезно для малышей, школьников и студентов провести обряд продления жизни (насн уттулх). Этот обряд высокий мастер буддийской практики Кунделинг Ринпоче проведет 26 августа.

26 августа, в воскресенье, в 9 утра приглашаются все желающие, в том числе дети и молодежь, на тантрический ритуал Посвящения долгой жизни  Белой Тары.

На протяжении  многих столетий линия передачи никогда не прерывалась и дошла  до наших дней. Это особенная церемония и знаменательно для каждого буддиста получить Посвящение Белой Тары от Кунделинга Ринпоче.

Практика Белой Тары дарит  долгую жизнь. Если обращаться к  Белой Таре, то увеличивается жизненная сила и мудрость. Ее мантра дарит исцеление, продлевает жизнь и наполняет ее подлинным  состраданием. Вот что сказал о божестве досточтимый лама Сопа Ринпоче: «Все действия Будды проявляются в женской форме, форме Тары, чтобы помочь живым существам благополучно достичь как мирского, так и высшего счастья». Поскольку Тара символизирует действие - способность действовать, прорываясь сквозь препятствия, и достигать успеха - она также символизирует отвагу и силу. Присутствующим на Посвящении будут розданы освященные пилюли долгой жизни, способствующие укреплению здоровья, преодолению болезней.

Как говорят буддийские монахи, есть много решений и способов, которые могут продлить жизнь. Если у человека препятствия связаны с тем, что  истекает жизненный срок, то решение этой проблемы - в получении Посвящения долгой жизни, чтении мантр божеств долгой жизни, спасении жизни животных и людей, даровании пищи, одежды и крова. Все эти причины ведут к обретению долгой жизни сейчас и в будущем, во множестве будущих рождений. И в этом помогает Тара. Она - истинное проявление мудрости, сострадания, любви

Белая Тара дарит живым существам долгую жизнь и мудрость, защищает  от различных страданий и проблем, ведет к просветлению. Тара крайне могущественна. Тара очень близка к живым существам, как мать близка к своим детям. Если мы хотим испытать полные счастья переживания, нам следует создавать необходимые причины. Но часто оказывается, чем сложнее цель, тем больше препятствий. Действенный метод преодоления подобных проблем и достижения успеха - молитвы и обращения к Таре - защитнице и покровительнице.

Досточтимый Кунделинг Ринпоче посетит Лаганский и Ики-Бурульский районы. Там он встретится с мирянами, подарит Учение и наставления. У жителей близлежащих селений есть уникальная возможность встретиться с высоким Учителем досточтимым Кунделингом Ринпоче и получить его благословение.

----------

Игала (26.07.2020)

----------


## Vadgr

http://www.facebook.com/events/25547...an_user_joined 
мероприятие в сети фейсбук

----------


## Нико

> http://www.facebook.com/events/25547...an_user_joined 
> мероприятие в сети фейсбук


А посвящение Манджушри тоже в музее Рериха?

----------


## Vadgr

> А посвящение Манджушри тоже в музее Рериха?


Посвящение состоится в Аватар Гранатный пер. д 12 с 18.00 31 августа.

----------


## Vadgr

http://savetibet.ru/2012/08/14/kundeling_rinpoche.html 
Кунделинг Ринпоче посетил Агинский дацан

----------


## Epihod

> 30 августа Кунделинг Ринпоче прочитает в музее Н.К.Рериха лекцию о Четырех Благородных Истинах.


Будьте добры, подскажите во сколько будет проходить лекция. Искал на сайте музея Рериха и на фейсбуке, такой информации нет.

----------


## Vadgr

> Будьте добры, подскажите во сколько будет проходить лекция. Искал на сайте музея Рериха и на фейсбуке, такой информации нет.


Лекция в 18.00 30 августа музей им Рериха

----------


## Нико

Была сегодня на дженанге Манджушри. Не совсем поняла, зачем надо было такого переводчика ставить такую большому ламе. При этом в зале сидел Бем Митруев и еще пара людей, которые ну уж точно смогли бы гораздо лучше.

----------


## Vadgr

Рад за вас. Что значит такого? Чем вы конкретно не довольны? 
 Про то, что будет Бем, никто кроме него не знал. "Еще пара людей", сидели в зале тихо и никак себя не "обнаружили".
Я вот чего действительно не понимаю, зачем критиковать то, что уже произошло?

----------


## Нико

> Рад за вас. Что значит такого? Чем вы конкретно не довольны? 
>  Про то, что будет Бем, никто кроме него не знал. "Еще пара людей", сидели в зале тихо и никак себя не "обнаружили".
> Я вот чего действительно не понимаю, зачем критиковать то, что уже произошло?


Я не очень довольна тем, что половина народу на дженанге спала просто. А поскольку, насколько я понимаю, подобные мероприятия будут у вас проводиться и дальше, подумайте о качестве перевода. Только и всего.

----------


## Pasha

где бы достать визуализацию на практику, я не все запомнил?
дайте кто нибудь ссылку или так расскажите.

----------


## Нико

> где бы достать визуализацию на практику, я не все запомнил?
> дайте кто нибудь ссылку или так расскажите.


Это была НЕ визуализация на практику, это была визуализация, которую нужно было делать во время дженанга. Практику Манджушри Ринпоче не передавал.

----------


## Pasha

как я понимаю джананг это благословение на начитывание мантры да?

----------


## Нико

> как я понимаю джананг это благословение на начитывание мантры да?


Да.

----------


## Pasha

Кто нибудь знает ванг тогда был мне жизненно важно знать?и какой класс тантры

----------


## Кирилчо

> http://khurul.ru/?p=11291
> 23 августа в Калмыкию по приглашению шаджин-ламы  республики Тэло Тулку Ринпоче приезжает высокий учитель досточтимый Кунделинг Ринпоче. Это его первый визит в Россию. Линия преемственности Учитель - ученик Кунделинга Ринпоче насчитывает не одно столетие и связана с именами ламы Зонкавы, Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, защитника и покровителя монголоязычных народов Его Святейшества Богдо-гегяна IX. На протяжении многих веков он был регентом и духовным наставником Его Святейшества Далай-ламы.
> 
> В первом своем воплощении Кунделинг Ринпоче являлся одним из  семи основных учеников Зонкавы и впоследствии стал Владыкой Учения. Он получал учения и обеты от Далай-ламы Третьего, и эта традиция передачи продолжается  и в наши дни. Кунделинг Ринпоче был регентом Пятого Далай-ламы и очень много сделал для предотвращения  военных столкновений и примирения враждующих сторон.
> 
> В седьмом перерождении Кунделинг Ринпоче во время медитации на Белого Манджушри, воочию увидел юного Манджушри, вследствие чего получил реализацию бесконечной мудрости. Панчен Богдо преподнес ему статую Будды, «Ламрим» и шапку Пандита со словами: «Ты должен взять на себя распространение Учения Будды», и передал учение Дхармы.
> 
> У седьмого Далай-ламы Кунделинг Ринпоче принял линию передачи полного собрания сочинения ламы Зонкавы.
> 
> ...


Спасибо за подробную информацию, многое я ни знал.

----------

